# Looking for musicians Barrie Area



## northern1 (Feb 2, 2006)

Hello,
We are getting a band together We are lead/rhythm guitar player and bass player looking for 2 to 3 more members being late 20's to early 40's in age, a vocalist, drummer and possibly another guitar player with experience writing good heavy rock style songs. We will do some cover material for fun everybody has input. We have material and are working on new material as well We want to record and eventually would like to perform our stuff. We want to practice 2 times per week. Music this far has been described as driven, cool groove, heavy etc.. Hard rock alternative style. Must have gear, transportation, good attitude, contribute to writing etc.PM me with contact info name and phone # and I will call you back. Thanks!

Or We could possibly join your band or musicians to form original project.


----------

